# New from NC



## SammyGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello everyone. I just wanted to introduce myself:shade::shade: I'm new to the web site & looking forward to getting to know everyone! :teeth:


----------



## Assault71 (Sep 8, 2010)

:welcome::welcome::banana::banana::welcomesign::welcomesign:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk ---- From an fellow NC'er


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* SammyGirl. Have fun here.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## archer_girl (Oct 19, 2010)

:welcomesign: ...I'm new too and from NC as well


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome from the central Piedmont area of NC.. Enjoy the AT exsperience !!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello and :welcomesign: to AT


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome from the NC mountains!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome from the heart of Tarheel country!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

